

GNOME 3.10 Will Have a Beautiful and Handy System Menu - hanuca
http://news.softpedia.com/news/GNOME-3-10-Will-Have-a-Beautiful-and-Handy-System-Menu-380938.shtml

======
bloodorange
I love GNOME 3. I have heard a lot of people complain about it bitterly but
after I switched to it and got used to it, I find that it makes for a smooth
workflow. I can now forget about "minimise", "how many workspaces do I have"
and a few other things that were in my head in earlier interfaces.

Overall, I think GNOME has done good work with GNOME 3. I have introduced it
to my colleagues at work and whoever has tried it, is happy with it.

YMMV but like I already said, I love it and I am looking forward to this new
release.

~~~
hanuca
Same here, after I've used Ubuntu for a few good years, which used to have a
modified version of the GNOME destkop, I've switched to the new Unity desktop
for a couple of years, until it started to ditch everything GNOME related...
In the mean time, I've heard a lot of nasty things about the GNOME 3
desktop... but I made a little research about the extensions you can install
and I plunged into it... and now I love my GNOME 3 desktop and can't live
without it! Long live GNOME!

------
hanuca
Now that's something I can live with everyday!!! :-)

